# Things you SHOULD NOT DO or say in Mexico



## GARYJ65

How about this subject? First one: even though not everyone in Mexico is Catholic, you should never ever make jokes, or say anything disrespectful about la VIrgen de Guadalupe. You might end up in big trouble if you make jokes or disrespect in any manner. Some people even ask: "are you Mexican? Therefore you believe in the Virgin!"

Another one: Mexican flag: we treat it with the outmost respect; we never think about using it in handkerchieves, napkins, underwear, etc. We do not make jokes about it.

I have quite a few more, but would like for you guys to tell me yours


----------



## vantexan

I was watching Samantha Brown on the Travel Channel eat lunch at a restaurant in Guadalajara. The restaurant's owner was a very attentive lady who got an odd look on her face when Samantha gave her the American "OK" sign with her fingers. I may be wrong but in Mexico isn't that an obscene gesture?


----------



## GARYJ65

vantexan said:


> I was watching Samantha Brown on the Travel Channel eat lunch at a restaurant in Guadalajara. The restaurant's owner was a very attentive lady who got an odd look on her face when Samantha gave her the American "OK" sign with her fingers. I may be wrong but in Mexico isn't that an obscene gesture?


Not at all


----------



## maesonna

OK, here’s one. I learned that you don’t say “stupid” or “_estúpido_” because it is a much stronger word than in English; it has the force of a four-letter word. If you want to say what we mean in English by “stupid,” you can use “_tonto_” (silly) – it is about the equivalent in strength.


----------



## GARYJ65

Another one: when paying or leaving a tip, do not throw it on the table, it' s considered as very uneducated and disrespectful


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Another one: when paying or leaving a tip, do not throw it on the table, it' s considered as very uneducated and disrespectful


I don't "throw" tips on the table, but I often leave them on the table. No complaints so far!


----------



## buzzbar

Those little etiquette things work in reverse too.  I'm learning to be comfortable whistling to attract someone's attention, after being brought up to view it as the height of rudeness. In the old country, if you saw someone across the street you'd call their name loudly - the only time you'd whistle is if you were calling a dog.  If you DID whistle at someone they'd likely be straight in your face saying "you calling me a dog!!??"


----------



## AlanMexicali

buzzbar said:


> Those little etiquette things work in reverse too. *I'm learning to be comfortable whistling to attract someone's attention, after being brought up to view it as the height of rudeness. In the old country, if you saw someone across the street you'd call their name loudly - the only time you'd whistle is if you were calling a dog. *If you DID whistle at someone they'd likely be straight in your face saying "you calling me a dog!!??"


Upper middle class Mexicans feel it is rude and for the lower classes to do.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=GARYJ65;1225793]Another one: when paying or leaving a tip, do not throw it on the table, it' s considered as very uneducated and disrespectful[/QUOTE]_

"...throw it on the table...." is an odd phrase that, in just about any culture, suggests a rude and haughty manner. The "leaving" of a tip or payment for services rendered on the table or counter where one has received the service is not considered rude or disrespectful at all in Mexico in my experience but much of this has to do with where you are being served. If you are eating at a street-side taco joint, where you are not ever presented with a written bill for food served, it is commonplace to hand the money requested for the service to the server but in a more formal restaurant setting where one is presented with a bill, leaving payment plus a tip on the table is appropriate. It is the simple act of leaving a tip that seems to surprise food servers in Mexico and if the tip is in excess of 10% in a street joint, the person having been served may be construed to have misunderstood the currency and have made a mathematical error inadvertently or to be a moron.

I observed something that amazed me yesterday. I went into this fly-infested tented street taco joint in San Antonio Tlayacapan on Lake Chapala and ordered a few cheap but delicious tacos from the one guy on duty and the guy who prepared the tacos and presented them to me actually put a plastic bag over his hand before accepting and handling my money. Now, everyone knows that there are few things on the planet, outside of public toilets, filthier than currency anywhere so, while this was a gracious gesture even if ineffectual, I was quite impressed by the gesture and, since the tacos were also quite tasty, I´ll be back there repeatedly swatting those flys while awaiting my food.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> …
> I observed something that amazed me yesterday. I went into this fly-infested tented street taco joint in San Antonio Tlayacapan on Lake Chapala and ordered a few cheap but delicious tacos from the one guy on duty and the guy who prepared the tacos and presented them to me actually put a plastic bag over his hand before accepting and handling my money. Now, everyone knows that there are few things on the planet, outside of public toilets, filthier than currency anywhere so, while this was a gracious gesture even if ineffectual, I was quite impressed by the gesture and, since the tacos were also quite tasty, I´ll be back there repeatedly swatting those flys while awaiting my food.


In tortillerias and in water refill stations, the people always put a plastic bag over their hands before handling money. I am not sure why you say "ineffectual". Is that because of the general ambiance with the flies, or because you don't think it really keeps their hands clean and uncontaminated by the money?


----------



## vantexan

GARYJ65 said:


> Not at all


I Googled "Obscene Gestures in Mexico" and sure enough using the OK sign is the equivalent of calling someone an a**hole.


----------



## mes1952

A polite way I have found to circumvent people here trying to convince me to go to church esp. Catholics is to ask them about all the $$$ that Rome has and why is it not being distributed among the poor in Mexico. That always stops any discussion of going to church.


----------



## joaquinx

vantexan said:


> I Googled "Obscene Gestures in Mexico" and sure enough using the OK sign is the equivalent of calling someone an a**hole.


It seems that it is best to keep your hands in your pockets, unless that, too, is a bad gesture. Just don't move them too much.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


TundraGreen said:



In tortillerias and in water refill stations, the people always put a plastic bag over their hands before handling money. I am not sure why you say "ineffectual". Is that because of the general ambiance with the flies, or because you don't think it really keeps their hands clean and uncontaminated by the money?

Click to expand...

_Well, TG, I rarely shop at tortellerias or water refill stations so the plastic bag thing as a barrier to germ infestation is an unusual method to me but what I meant by "ineffectual" is that I doubt that a constantly re-used  plastic bag at a streetside taco stand is an effective germ barrier and may, in fact, be a factor in spreading germs as much or more so than bare hands.I don´t know why I should worry about this since the very keyboard upon which I am typing this message is one of the most germ infested places on the planet and then I am going to go into my germ-infested refrigerator and make myself a germ-infested ham sandwich which could kill me dead in a couple of days and I´m damned if I know how I lived to be 71 without keeling over from all sorts of diseases or having been run over by a bus but, as of today, here I am but don´t count on that tomorrow and I still remember the comedian who remarked, " If I had known I´d have lived this long, I´d have taken better care of mysellf."


----------



## buzzbar

AlanMexicali said:


> Upper middle class Mexicans feel it is rude and for the lower classes to do.


I mst be mixing with the wrong crowd!


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> Well, TG, I rarely shop at tortellerias or water refill stations so the plastic bag thing as a barrier to germ infestation is an unusual method to me but what I meant by "ineffectual" is that I doubt that a constantly re-used plastic bag at a streetside taco stand is an effective germ barrier and may, in fact, be a factor in spreading germs as much or more so than bare hands.I don´t know why I should worry about this since the very keyboard upon which I am typing this message is one of the most germ infested places on the planet and then I am going to go into my germ-infested refrigerator and make myself a germ-infested ham sandwich which could kill me dead in a couple of days and I´m damned if I know how I lived to be 71 without keeling over from all sorts of diseases or having been run over by a bus but, as of today, here I am but don´t count on that tomorrow and I still remember the comedian who remarked, " If I had known I´d have lived this long, I´d have taken better care of mysellf."


The plastic bag definitely spreads germs as well as anything on the outside that touches the money. But it keeps the money from touching their hands, so their hands stay clean. At least, that is the theory.


----------



## conorkilleen

vantexan said:


> I Googled "Obscene Gestures in Mexico" and sure enough using the OK sign is the equivalent of calling someone an a**hole.


jajajja..prestame lo!


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> I don't "throw" tips on the table, but I often leave them on the table. No complaints so far!


Of course not! But I been around some friends who throw the bills or coins on the table or counter...they just give them the ugly look


----------



## GARYJ65

vantexan said:


> I Googled "Obscene Gestures in Mexico" and sure enough using the OK sign is the equivalent of calling someone an a**hole.


I know what gesture you mean, but it's definitely not the Ok sign, It may look very similar


----------



## GARYJ65

vantexan said:


> I Googled "Obscene Gestures in Mexico" and sure enough using the OK sign is the equivalent of calling someone an a**hole.


By the way, the obscene gesture similar to the OK sign means more "like go to hell" or worse


----------



## GARYJ65

mes1952 said:


> A polite way I have found to circumvent people here trying to convince me to go to church esp. Catholics is to ask them about all the $$$ that Rome has and why is it not being distributed among the poor in Mexico. That always stops any discussion of going to church.


That's also a "not to do" thing here in Mexico
You may try by explaining that you are not a Catholic


----------



## vantexan

GARYJ65 said:


> I know what gesture you mean, but it's definitely not the Ok sign, It may look very similar


But that's the point, an American may innocently offend someone while trying to do something positive. How many Mexicans know in the U.S. it means everything is great?


----------



## Isla Verde

mes1952 said:


> A polite way I have found to circumvent people here trying to convince me to go to church esp. Catholics is to ask them about all the $$$ that Rome has and why is it not being distributed among the poor in Mexico. That always stops any discussion of going to church.


None of my Mexican friends have ever asked me to go to church with them. Most likely that's because they know I'm a non-observant Jew! If I were asked to go to services or mass with someone who takes their faith seriously, I would never dream of insulting their church. It's bad manners in Mexico or anywhere else.


----------



## GARYJ65

vantexan said:


> But that's the point, an American may innocently offend someone while trying to do something positive. How many Mexicans know in the U.S. it means everything is great?


No one could get confused between both signs as they are similar but in any way the same
I have made the OK all my life without any misunderstanding
The other is for lower and ordinary people


----------



## vantexan

GARYJ65 said:


> No one could get confused between both signs as they are similar but in any way the same
> I have made the OK all my life without any misunderstanding
> The other is for lower and ordinary people


OK, you're right, they look very similar but there's no chance that a Mexican will mistake the meaning.


----------



## Longford

Hound Dog said:


> I observed something that amazed me yesterday ... the one guy on duty and the guy who prepared the tacos and presented them to me actually put a plastic bag over his hand before accepting and handling my money.


Basing my response on what I seen when traveling in many parts of Mexico, what you observed is likely a rare exception to what one typically experiences.


----------



## Longford

mes1952 said:


> A polite way I have found to circumvent people here trying to convince me to go to church esp. Catholics is to ask them about all the $$$ that Rome has and why is it not being distributed among the poor in Mexico. That always stops any discussion of going to church.


My observation has been that relatively few Mexicans go to church, and I've almost never had someone ask me about my religion or church-going behavior. Questions have arisen, sporatically, however, when I've visited Roman Catholic churches in certain parts of Mexico and only when I'm taking photos. Some people are offended at the photo-taking, others not. I try not to get into discussions about the faith people have in religion, be the religion/group be Scientology, or Roman Catholicism. Beliefs are very personal and what someone else believes rarely impacts my own life.


----------



## GARYJ65

Another one: do not make jokes or nasty comments about other peoples mother or sisters! This is taken very very seriously


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> My observation has been that relatively few Mexicans go to church, and I've almost never had someone ask me about my religion or church-going behavior. Questions have arisen, sporatically, however, when I've visited Roman Catholic churches in certain parts of Mexico and only when I'm taking photos. Some people are offended at the photo-taking, others not. I try not to get into discussions about the faith people have in religion, be the religion/group be Scientology, or Roman Catholicism. Beliefs are very personal and what someone else believes rarely impacts my own life.


I am quite often asked about my religion. I finally found the perfect answer. "Soy ateo, gracias a Dios". It generally gets a laugh and moves the conversation to other topics.


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> Another one: do not make jokes or nasty comments about other peoples mother or sisters! This is taken very very seriously


That is true everywhere in the world, at least everywhere I have been.


----------



## halfdome

GARYJ65 said:


> Not at all


This is a very definite no, no in Brazil


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> That is true everywhere in the world, at least everywhere I have been.


Not even if their sister is your wife!


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> That is true everywhere in the world, at least everywhere I have been.


It is, but in some places they even make jokes about it; your mother is so fat... Your mother is so ugly... Don't try that in Mexico


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=AlanMexicali;1228679]Not even if their sister is your wife![/QUOTE]_

In Dawg´s native Alabama, if your sister is your wife then that also makes her and your kids cousins and, if any of them are under 12 years old that is illegal. Therefore, the smartest thing to be in Alabama is a homosexual as this eliminates these complicated derivation issues and you can still have some fun sexually speaking with no social or legal ramifications down the line.

OH, you said "their " sister. Sorry. A cultural misinterpretattion there. Perhaps I ate too much kudzu stew when I was young.


----------



## GARYJ65

One more: "dude" translation in Spanish is not wey . It could be viejo, vato, tio, amigo, cuate, mano,

Some people ( like myself) get offended if called wey


----------



## RVGRINGO

Most older folks are offended by being called dude. There are special ranches in Arizona for dudes and they are called Dude Ranches. They specialize in vacations for city folk willing to go on a cattle drive with six cows, a chuckwagon and baked beans from Walmart. Most fall off the old nags at regular intervals.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


RVGRINGO said:



Most older folks are offended by being called dude. There are special ranches in Arizona for dudes and they are called Dude Ranches. They specialize in vacations for city folk willing to go on a cattle drive with six cows, a chuckwagon and baked beans from Walmart. Most fall off the old nags at regular intervals.

Click to expand...

_Well, RV, when you spoke of calling old goobers "dude", I was reminded of one of my favorite movies starring Jeff Bridges called_ The Big Lebowski _and filmed in 1998. Bridges called himself "The Dude" in that movie and that was one of my all time favorite flicks. He recently made a remake of the John Wayne classic _True Grit _which I also found immensely amusing. 

There is this Asian restaurant and movie house in San Cristóbal de Las Casas where you can enjoy a cold beer and watch _The Big Lebowski _at your liesure while simultaneously getting zonked. A fine experience,


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> One more: "dude" translation in Spanish is not wey . It could be viejo, vato, tio, amigo, cuate, mano,
> 
> Some people ( like myself) get offended if called wey


I thought it was spelled "g u e y".


----------



## Guategringo

Longford said:


> My observation has been that relatively few Mexicans go to church, and I've almost never had someone ask me about my religion or church-going behavior. Questions have arisen, sporatically, however, when I've visited Roman Catholic churches in certain parts of Mexico and only when I'm taking photos. Some people are offended at the photo-taking, others not. I try not to get into discussions about the faith people have in religion, be the religion/group be Scientology, or Roman Catholicism. Beliefs are very personal and what someone else believes rarely impacts my own life.


I guess what you considered few and what others consider few is relative. BUT statisitics showed that about 5% of Catholics in Mexico attend church on a DAILY basis and about 50% on a weekly basis. 

In 2010, over 82% of Mexicans were Catholic and at that time the population was 112.5 million so 82% would be 92.25 million and if 50% attended mass weekly then over 46 million were at church. To me that is not "relatively few" Mexicans.

Ever wonder why Pope John Paul II visited five times while Pope? Mexico has the second largest number of Catholics in the world behind just Brazil and many are devoted and attend church weekly.


----------



## PanamaJack

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=AlanMexicali;1228679]Not even if their sister is your wife!_




In Dawg´s native Alabama, if your sister is your wife then that also makes her and your kids cousins and, if any of them are under 12 years old that is illegal. Therefore, the smartest thing to be in Alabama is a homosexual as this eliminates these complicated derivation issues and you can still have some fun sexually speaking with no social or legal ramifications down the line.

OH, you said "their " sister. Sorry. A cultural misinterpretattion there. Perhaps I ate too much kudzu stew when I was young.[/QUOTE]

If my sister were my wife would she not then be our kids aunt and not cousin? I heard things were strange in rural areas of the U.S., but I thought that was mainly in Appalachia?


----------



## mickisue1

Apropos the silly plastic bags for taking money:

Of all the asininity that the US has exported, the idea that one needs to live a germ-free life to be healthy is among the most dangerous. We NEED to challenge our immune systems on a regular basis, starting as babies, so that they learn to respond appropriately; they'll ramp up the white cells, of proper type, for viruses VS bacteria, and NOT go nuts when we get some ragweed pollen in our eyes.

GAH. It makes me crazy that a street vendor in small town MX has gotten the twisted idea that it's safer not to touch currency, but it's no problem to have flies, who eat dog excrement for dessert, landing on the food.


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> I thought it was spelled "g u e y".


It may be wey or güey, youngsters spell it as wey


----------



## Hound Dog

Just a minute, Mickisue1: Dawg has been on the planet for 71 years and, as far as I am concerned, that means that inavertently I have iingested more human and animal and insect excrement than could be held in a thousand pickup truck cabs to say nothing of tick eyebrowss and flea ears no doubt consumed in massive but microscopic quantiities. My morning poop goes directly into Lake Chapala to be enjoyed with the water used to brew the morning coffee helping Tapatios get started for the day. 

Earth is all about birth and death and excrement and recycling and rot bringing about new life which, in turn dies and rots and bings about nw life. Get used to it.


----------



## GARYJ65

What does all that talking about excrment has to do with the threads subject?


----------



## mickisue1

Not a lot, Gary. But thread drift is a fact of life, and HD mentioned the silliness of wearing plastic gloves to handle money, while selling tacos in a fly-filled tent.

Foolishness about germs is a uniquely US phobia, that we are exporting to your country.

Um, to get back on topic: in MX, one should NOT assume that the absence of "germ-killing" cleaning agents means that one's home will be less safe.


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> GAH. It makes me crazy that a street vendor in small town MX has gotten the twisted idea that it's safer not to touch currency, but it's no problem to have flies, who eat dog excrement for dessert, landing on the food.


I don't know about small town street vendors, but shops in Guadalajara are very careful not to touch food that they are selling. Panaderias use tongs to handle the bread. Tortilleria workers handle the masa and tortillas with their bare hands but use plastic bags when handling money.


----------



## AlanMexicali

mickisue1 said:


> Not a lot, Gary. But thread drift is a fact of life, and HD mentioned the silliness of wearing plastic gloves to handle money, while selling tacos in a fly-filled tent.
> 
> Foolishness about germs is a uniquely US phobia, that we are exporting to your country.
> 
> Um, to get back on topic: in MX, one should NOT assume that the absence of "germ-killing" cleaning agents means that one's home will be less safe.


Germ phobia has been in Mexico since I can remember. Bleach used as a cleaner and Pinol mopping are out of control here. Mopping with 3 or 4 times the recommended mixture with water is normal here and done daily or 2X daily. Bathroom cleaning with bleach is also normal daily. 

Homes and businesses where mops are flying even when at an inconvenient time. Nothing can stop them when they feel the need. Gov´t. building usually get mopped many times a day whether they have many people walking around or not. Every tienditas and store sells mops and brooms even if they have no room and have them in a barrel on the sidewalk.

Walking in El Centro the smell of bleach and Pinol is not uncommon or is it uncommon to smell bleach while eating in a restaurant close to closing time.


----------



## GARYJ65

One more: Mexicans are very very proud people, sometime we exaggerate, we feel that we can criticize things happening in Mexico, everything about Mexico, but when foreign people start being critic, we go bezerk about it.
"Only Mexicans have the right to be critic about Mexico"

Just to take in account


----------



## AlanMexicali

GARYJ65 said:


> One more: Mexicans are very very proud people, sometime we exaggerate, we feel that we can criticize things happening in Mexico, everything about Mexico, but when foreign people start being critic, we go bezerk about it.
> "Only Mexicans have the right to be critic about Mexico"
> 
> Just to take in account


My Mexican National wife here in conservative San Luis Potosi has told me the same thing, as if I didn´t already know that. I just listen when the negativity starts flying after a cocktail party is in full swing and if asked to participate [politeness] simply state "I didn´t know that." [also politeness].

In reality the upper middle class have a better understanding of politics and problem areas here than the working class I know where the chatting is usually very basic and redundant. Example: 20 years ago at the IMSS my neighbor has his appendix removed when it was his gallbladder that was bad. The IMSS is trash and always will be. etc.


----------



## GARYJ65

AlanMexicali said:


> My Mexican National wife here in conservative San Luis Potosi has told me the same thing, as if I didn´t already know that. I just listen when the negativity starts flying after a cocktail party is in full swing and if asked to participate [politeness] simply state "I didn´t know that." [also politeness].
> 
> In reality the upper middle class have a better understanding of politics and problem areas here than the working class I know where the chatting is usually very basic and redundant. Example: 20 years ago at the IMSS my neighbor has his appendix removed when it was his gallbladder that was bad. The IMSS is trash and always will be. etc.


You already got it then!!!


----------



## Longford

mickisue1 said:


> Foolishness about germs is a uniquely US phobia, that we are exporting to your country.


Not really.


----------



## Hound Dog

Speaking of obsessive cleanliness, I grew up in the U.S. but, as a young man, traveled about the world on what one might call a tight budget concentrating on Europe, Africa and India but other placeas as well

For historical context, I had read *The White Nile * and was, as a result, determined to travel from Alexandria to Cape Town flying and hitchhiking and thumbing rides but when I ran out of money in Dar Es Salaam , Tanzania in 1969 and went to get more traveler´s cheques, I discovered upon presentation, that those cheques were stamped "Not Negotiable in Rhodesia or South Africa" which meant that I, during that time of racial tension and apartheid in South Africa , could not proceed on my journey to the cape so, what the hell, I returned to Nairobi and took the first overnight flight on Air India to Bombay. I was the only passenger on that 747 that night and ate splendidly of Indian food over the sea only to 
land in Bombay in the pre-dawn hours and, on the taxi ride into the city from the airport, observe countless homeless people living in dire poverty sleeping in the streets . An educational journey circa 1969. 

Anyway. tha journey was a learning experience but I digress. In those year as a young man traveling about the world on a shoesrtring, I learned something. It seems that in the poorer countries where sanitation is an issue, people can be more meticulous about personal cleanliness than people in countries where the public sector is,shall we say, more advanced.

I have seen more meticulously maintained public bathrooms in India and Africa than in France and other parts of Europe where I also lived for some time but I have never lived in any country where citizens are more dedicated to personal cleanliness than Mexico. It´s disconcerting. People using public restrooms here in Mexico and that includes every place in which I have lived or traveled, wash their hands as if the devil himslf inhabited that toilet they just exited. Dawg is not a big handwasher afetr urinating so I often feel compelled to sneak out of the public bathrooms furtively while my Mexican compatriots furiously wash their hands after a simple visit to the urinal. I am humiliated at my irresponsibility.


----------



## AlanMexicali

I read many decades ago "The White Nile" and "The Blue Nile" and found both to be a source of Apartheid thinking in Africa., especially the part of the habit of the local tribal kings killing all the smartest and strongest tribal warriors when getting into power as a sacrifice to their gods. Sheesh!.


----------



## Coachese

Hound Dog said:


> For historical context, I had read *The White Nile * and was, as a result, determined to travel from Alexandria to Cape Town flying and hitchhiking and thumbing


I read "The Quiet American" by Graham Green while on the train from Berlin to San Remo Italy as a very young 18-year old Airman. It succeeded in leading me to travel the length and width of Vietnam and much of the rest of SE Asia with a hash pipe, a camera and little else. Alas, I never did find my own Phuong, although I had many other libations of the sort.....


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Germ phobia has been in Mexico since I can remember. Bleach used as a cleaner and Pinol mopping are out of control here. Mopping with 3 or 4 times the recommended mixture with water is normal here and done daily or 2X daily. Bathroom cleaning with bleach is also normal daily.
> 
> Homes and businesses where mops are flying even when at an inconvenient time. Nothing can stop them when they feel the need. Gov´t. building usually get mopped many times a day whether they have many people walking around or not. Every tienditas and store sells mops and brooms even if they have no room and have them in a barrel on the sidewalk.
> 
> Walking in El Centro the smell of bleach and Pinol is not uncommon or is it uncommon to smell bleach while eating in a restaurant close to closing time.


Well, I wouldn't say I'm out of control when it comes to cleaning, but I do use Pinol and bleach to keep my apartment reasonably clean, and to keep the dust down too. Just another sign that I'm slowly becoming Mexicanized  .


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Well, I wouldn't say I'm out of control when it comes to cleaning, but I do use Pinol and bleach to keep my apartment reasonably clean, and to keep the dust down too. Just another sign that I'm slowly becoming Mexicanized  .


Yes it is a very Mexican thing to do and appears to be more of a phobia than is really required in my way of thinking. People in front of their businesses or homes washing the sidewalk daily until the cement starts to deteriorate to me is excessive. On the other hand keeping yourself, the maid or employees busy has a virtue all it´s own.


----------



## GARYJ65

I used to have a puppy, it was a very playful one.


Just to keep up with the thread drifting


----------



## Detailman

Hound Dog said:


> Dawg is not a big handwasher afetr urinating so I often feel compelled to sneak out of the public bathrooms furtively while my Mexican compatriots furiously wash their hands after a simple visit to the urinal. I am humiliated at my irresponsibility.


Remind me if we ever meet to not shake your hand!


----------



## surfrider

*no truck honking*

In the states, my son use to roll down his window when we passed by a truck and pump his arm up and down. The truck drivers would honk. However here in Mexico, it is not acceptable to pump your arm up and down in that fashion.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Well, I wouldn't say I'm out of control when it comes to cleaning, but I do use Pinol and bleach to keep my apartment reasonably clean, and to keep the dust down too. Just another sign that I'm slowly becoming Mexicanized  .


Pinol and cloro! Tell me if when you go to the market do you have an overwhelming desire to buy limones? I know I do.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Pinol and cloro! Tell me if when you go to the market do you have an overwhelming desire to buy limones? I know I do.


That's one way I haven't become Mexicanized. I still prefer yellow lemons to _limones_ in my tea though I do enjoy squirting _limones_ juice onto salad and fish and tacos when I eat out.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> That's one way I haven't become Mexicanized. I still prefer yellow lemons to _limones_ in my tea though I do enjoy squirting _limones_ juice onto salad and fish and tacos when I eat out.


That is unusual. Most people find they prefer limones to the yellow lemons. The only place I see lemons is in Abastos, the big commercial market. The little neighborhood mercados don't usually have them.


----------



## joaquinx

TundraGreen said:


> That is unusual. Most people find they prefer limones to the yellow lemons. The only place I see lemons is in Abastos, the big commercial market. The little neighborhood mercados don't usually have them.


I believe that yellow lemons are not native to Mexico. Perhaps grown near the US border for export to the US. I have seen them in Costco and labeled as produce of the US.

I have a yellow lemon tree in my patio, but it is a sweet lemon. The dueña uses it for *eyewash*!


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> That is unusual. Most people find they prefer limones to the yellow lemons. The only place I see lemons is in Abastos, the big commercial market. The little neighborhood mercados don't usually have them.


At home, I only use lemon in my tea and prefer the tartness of lemons to the sweeter juice of _limones_. Lemons are usually available at Superama, where I do the bulk of my food shopping.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> That's one way I haven't become Mexicanized. I still prefer yellow lemons to _limones_ in my tea though I do enjoy squirting _limones_ juice onto salad and fish and tacos when I eat out.


I've substituted lime juice for lemon juice for about 20 years now, even when I'm living in the USA. I just don't think of using lemon any longer. I much prefer the taste of limes and lime juice.


----------



## Longford

Hound Dog said:


> I have never lived in any country where citizens are more dedicated to personal cleanliness than Mexico.


On the whole, my experience and observations have been the opposite. I find attention to personal hygiene, particularly in the food service business, appallingly bad. Ignorance of the importance of good hygiene is the root cause for the problem, IMO.


----------



## surfrider

*lemons*



joaquinx said:


> Pinol and cloro! Tell me if when you go to the market do you have an overwhelming desire to buy limones? I know I do.


YES - YES - YES I want to make a LEMON pie. Limes just won't do.:hungry:


----------



## citlali

We find both so it is not a problem.When I do not have a yellow lemon, I substitute with the yellow limon real or the small Mexican limon (with seeds not the seedless Persian line.) .


----------



## GARYJ65

A giraffe can go without water longer than a camel.


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> A giraffe can go without water longer than a camel.


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


>


Just keeping up with the thread drifting.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I recall drifting for a few days in the doldrums; very boring!
However, I seldom say anything about that in Mexico, as it probably would not be understood.


----------



## TundraGreen

Although they did not call it drifting* then, when I was a kid we spent some time drifting in cars on snow and ice covered streets. The streets were so slippery that the back end would break loose at very slow speeds. Nowadays, kids and race car drivers do it on pavement. On pavement, the speeds have to be a lot higher so the consequences of making a mistake are higher than just drifting into a snow bank.

*From Wikipedia: Drifting is a driving technique where the driver intentionally or unintentionally oversteers, causing loss of traction in the rear wheels or all tires, while maintaining control from entry to exit of a corner.


----------



## johnmex

And I thought drifting was living like a hobo...

...you learn something new every day.


----------



## Coachese

johnmex said:


> And I thought drifting was living like a hobo...
> 
> ...you learn something new every day.


It's that too. Google "Tokyo Drift" to see how the kids these days use the term.


----------



## sparks

Longford said:


> Basing my response on what I seen when traveling in many parts of Mexico, what you observed is likely a rare exception to what one typically experiences.


Plastic bag for the money handler is very common here


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=sparks;1237413]Plastic bag for the money handler is very common here[/QUOTE]_

Now, let´s see. Dawg lives in Ajijic on Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands at San Cristóbal de La Casas and travels extensively around Puebla, Veracruz, Oaxaca and other southern states and the Yucatan Peninsula so just what do you mean when referring to " here", Sparks? The Jalisco Coast? I have never seen this plasitc bag use anywhere in any of those places.


----------



## joaquinx

sparks said:


> Plastic bag for the money handler is very common here


Here in Veracruz, it is common. In fact, I just bought some tortillas and after the vendor wrapped them in paper, she put a plastic bag over her hand to receive the money.


----------



## halfdome

joaquinx said:


> Here in Veracruz, it is common. In fact, I just bought some tortillas and after the vendor wrapped them in paper, she put a plastic bag over her hand to receive the money.


It is done all over Ajijic, even the tianguis.


----------



## Isla Verde

It's also very common in Mexico City.


----------



## GARYJ65

That is common all over the country


----------



## joaquinx

I guess that some people haven't been everywhere.


----------



## GARYJ65

joaquinx said:


> I guess that some people haven't been everywhere.


I am just stating what I know about the subject


----------



## chicaperdida

Isla Verde said:


> Well, I wouldn't say I'm out of control when it comes to cleaning, but I do use Pinol and bleach to keep my apartment reasonably clean, and to keep the dust down too. Just another sign that I'm slowly becoming Mexicanized  .


Ugh! Explains why my husband always drowns the house in bleach and floor cleaner the rare times that he cleans. I grew up on only natural, scent-free cleaners for many reasons including sensitivities. I have to leave the house when he cleans. Thankfully, I do most of the cleaning.


----------



## AlanMexicali

chicaperdida said:


> Ugh! Explains why my husband always drowns the house in bleach and floor cleaner the rare times that he cleans. I grew up on only natural, scent-free cleaners for many reasons including sensitivities. I have to leave the house when he cleans. Thankfully, I do most of the cleaning.


I also have a sensitivity to bleach, Pinol and Pine-Sol and when cleaning goes on I have to go outside or I become nauseous. 

They seem to not understand the measurements on the label. The also mix Pinol and bleach together in excessive amounts that creates a semi toxic gas, If they mix Pine-Sol and bleach there is a toxic gas [chlorine gas] created and burns skin, etc.. 

All this is to me is unnecessary and expensive as the correct amount of mixture does the job. There also is a lingering odor that even after an hour makes me nauseous.

I have been splashed several times by a few people throwing these mixtures out onto the sidewalk when walking around El Centro before opening time by careless store clerks and say " Be careful you might ruin my pants!" They are apologetic. 

The sloppy mopping with these mixtures has ruined the paint above the tile 3 inch baseboards in all houses and building I visit. Any wood frame on doors or the door themselves sometimes are also ruined. The skirting on chairs and sofas and beds is also ruined and in my opinion this make even the best place look bad.


----------



## Salto_jorge

I love the smell of Pinol and Pine-Sol.
I use the products in abundance.

Beware at full strength floor tiles can be damaged, been there done that plus wife got mad.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Never poke fun at the size of someones rump, even if you have a large one yourself.
I have seen people in a rage over these things.

Many woman are wearing outfits that may show skin around the stomach areas, look the other way, do not stare, it is not for you but for their companion to see. ( I am not talking about thin woman). My daughter told me about this one.


----------



## Isla Verde

Salto_jorge said:


> Many woman are wearing outfits that may show skin around the stomach areas, look the other way, do not stare, it is not for you but for their companion to see. ( I am not talking about thin woman). My daughter told me about this one.


And all this time I thought that women who dressed like that had no idea what they looked like or just didn't care.


----------



## citlali

yes when an Italian player insulted Zidane ´s sister ...we lost the world cup thanks to the famous headbutt...


----------



## ElPaso2012

GARYJ65 said:


> How about this subject? First one: even though not everyone in Mexico is Catholic, you should never ever make jokes, or say anything disrespectful about la VIrgen de Guadalupe. You might end up in big trouble if you make jokes or disrespect in any manner. Some people even ask: "are you Mexican? Therefore you believe in the Virgin!"
> 
> Another one: Mexican flag: we treat it with the outmost respect; we never think about using it in handkerchieves, napkins, underwear, etc. We do not make jokes about it.
> 
> I have quite a few more, but would like for you guys to tell me yours


I would add to the list of no-no's to avoid any derivation of the verb _chingar_.


----------



## GARYJ65

ElPaso2012 said:


> I would add to the list of no-no's to avoid any derivation of the verb chingar.


Wow
That one and some other "verbs" !


----------



## GARYJ65

ElPaso2012 said:


> I would add to the list of no-no's to avoid any derivation of the verb chingar.


In Mexico, we take verbal offenses death seriously, of course in some parts of the world is very offensive as well, but we are talking about Mexico here.

We do not get offended as is USA by saying things about our behinds, ( get your *** over here, i'm going to kick your ****, kiss your *** goddbye) and so many others about someones butt.

I never understood what is the thing with THAT part of the body

We have a plethora of insulting words that should not be used unless we really want to get in trouble


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> We have a plethora of insulting words that should not be used unless we really want to get in trouble


Or if you're hanging out with your _cuates_  .


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Or if you're hanging out with your cuates  .


Even then, there might be problems. If one of the cuates is in sus 5 minutos...


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Even then, there might be problems. If one of the cuates is in sus 5 minutos...


That's why I always tell my students to avoid using similar expressions in English even among friends because you might tick someone off, or at least make a bad impression.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> That's why I always tell my students to avoid using similar expressions in English even among friends because you might tick someone off, or at least make a bad impression.


We should always stay on the safe side.... But then again, we sometimes don't do what we should


----------



## citlali

Do not use the word "indio" especially to an indigenous.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> Do not use the word "indio" especially to an indigenous.


Definitely not! Calling anyone an "indio" is an insult in Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Definitely not! Calling anyone an "indio" is an insult in Mexico.


Indio or indito, india or indita
Those are really insulting


----------



## OregonMike

Good subject for a future (near, I hope), expat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## citlali

The problem is that the word was widely used and can be seen in literature, on the cast system paintings in museums and so forth and for some reaons some foreigners pick it up and use it having no idea it is offensive. 
I just cringe when I hear it and ask them not to use it but I never had a teacher who told me it was not a word used any longer unless you wanted to be insulting.


----------



## GARYJ65

citlali said:


> The problem is that the word was widely used and can be seen in literature, on the cast system paintings in museums and so forth and for some reaons some foreigners pick it up and use it having no idea it is offensive.
> I just cringe when I hear it and ask them not to use it but I never had a teacher who told me it was not a word used any longer unless you wanted to be insulting.


Foreigners should be awared of things like those, everyone is a foreigner eventually
You could get in trouble, pass as an ignorant or be taken as a dumb person by saying what you should not
As an example! When in movies they are supposedly in Mexico and try to say things in spanish! " No problemo" " vamonos" ....


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Foreigners should be awared of things like those, everyone is a foreigner eventually
> You could get in trouble, pass as an ignorant or be taken as a dumb person by saying what you should not
> As an example! When in movies they are supposedly in Mexico and try to say things in spanish! " No problemo" " vamonos" ....


Speaking as a former Spanish teacher and someone who is still working on perfecting her use of the language, things like that make me cringe in horror  !


----------



## AlanMexicali

citlali said:


> The problem is that the word was widely used and can be seen in literature, on the cast system paintings in museums and so forth and for some reaons some foreigners pick it up and use it having no idea it is offensive.
> I just cringe when I hear it and ask them not to use it but I never had a teacher who told me it was not a word used any longer unless you wanted to be insulting.


What about the 2 dozen India Maria movies they still show here on Sunday afternoons on TV?


----------



## GARYJ65

AlanMexicali said:


> What about the 2 dozen India Maria movies they still show here on Sunday afternoons on TV?


That is another one word
Do not call Maria or Marias ( plural) to indigenous women 
As far as the movies and that actress, I personally think it diminishes the image if indigenous women


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> That is another one word
> Do not call Maria or Marias ( plural) to indigenous women
> As far as the movies and that actress, I personally think it diminishes the image if indigenous women


Maybe the way the Amos and Andy shows radio and TV shows did to African-Americans back in the first half of the 20th century?


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe the way the Amos and Andy shows radio and TV shows did to African-Americans back in the first half of the 20th century?


Something like that

I also dislike speedy Gonzalez cartoon for the same reason


----------



## kito1

GARYJ65 said:


> As an example! When in movies they are supposedly in Mexico and try to say things in spanish! " No problemo" " vamonos" ....



In Nicaragua and Costa Rica vamonos is used all the time and while a bit strong, it is not considered offensive per se...(at least I don't think so) Can you explain why it is so wrong to use? I don't want to offend anyone in Mexico by using it if it is really bad to say


----------



## GARYJ65

kito1 said:


> In Nicaragua and Costa Rica vamonos is used all the time and while a bit strong, it is not considered offensive per se...(at least I don't think so) Can you explain why it is so wrong to use? I don't want to offend anyone in Mexico by using it if it is really bad to say


It's not bad to say it, it is just not that common as they try to make people believe in the movies


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> It's not bad to say it, it is just not that common as they try to make people believe in the movies


Gary, would you say that in Mexico it's more common to say "vamos" than "vámonos"?


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Gary, would you say that in Mexico it's more common to say "vamos" than "vámonos"?


To say let's go?
Possibly "ya vamos", "ya vámonos" " ya nos vamos?" even in an informal way "ámonos"


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> To say let's go?
> Possibly "ya vamos", "ya vámonos" " ya nos vamos?" even in an informal way "ámonos"


Thanks for the mini-lesson. Apart from showing different ways of saying "let's go", it also points out how much Mexicans love to use "ya"!


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for the mini-lesson. Apart from showing different ways of saying "let's go", it also points out how much Mexicans love to use "ya"!


We use it a lot, don't we?


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> We use it a lot, don't we?


Indeed we do! When I visit my friends in Spain next year, I´ll have to cut down on my use of this handy word and also try to remember the verb conjugations for "vosotros" that I learned way back in high school.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Indeed we do! When I visit my friends in Spain next year, I´ll have to cut down on my use of this handy word and also try to remember the verb conjugations for "vosotros" that I learned way back in high school.


In Queretaro, everything is chiquito
Unos taquitos, un refresquito...etc


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> In Queretaro, everything is chiquito
> Unos taquitos, un refresquito...etc


In Mexico City that's generally the case too, but not in Spain, so something else to look out for on my next trip over there.


----------



## Yellow Rose

Ok everyone, here is one from a Mexican (me) born and raised in Mexico City. Don't ever insult anyone's mother, or tell them to go do ANYTHING to their mother... Motherhood is extremely respected in Mexico, almost sacred, so... you might be at risk of ending up missing a tooth or two. 

In our Mexican culture is also very important to: 

-- NOT throw anything at anyone, whether is a tip, a sheet of paper, a piece of fruit, etc. etc., considered very rude. 

-- Ask politely if you may excuse yourself from the table if others are not finished with their meal. 

-- Say good morning/afternoon/evening, especially if you are the one entering the room

-- Say excuse me, good night, etc. when you are leaving the room. 

-- In social settings personally say good bye to the hosts (at minimum), when in small parties is most polite to individually say good bye individually to each person. 

-- If invited to someone's home for a meal, it would be most polite to bring a small token, a little box of pastries or fresh flowers always works very well unless you know your hosts enjoy wine or other beverages.

-- Accept the fact that most of us say hello to each other with a peck in the cheek. No sexual harassment is meant, it's just customary, this applies to ladies saying hello to ladies and ladies saying hello to gentlemen. For the gentlemen: once you have seen each other a couple of times, it is not unusual to be greeted by another gentleman with a firm handshake followed by a manly hug. 

-- All other usual etiquette applies

Hope this helps


----------



## MichelleRN

Applicable to Tijuana

Rule #7: Do not use the toilet unless your water provider is providing you with water. 

Rule #8: Go to your bathroom sink. Turn one valve counterclockwise. Do this in order to see if the water is running. Be sure to do this before you plop down on the toilet to defecate. Because if the water is not running the toilet will not flush as it normally would. Do this procedure EVERY TIME you feel the urge to poop.

Rule #9: If the water is shut off do not use the toilet to defecate - use a procedure of your own invention.


----------



## surfrider

My son has had a habit for years and years of putting his arm out the window of the car an pumping his arm up and down at truck drivers to get them to honk. Well here in Mexico I was told that gesture has something to do with the persons Mother....not a good thing ..lol


----------



## GARYJ65

surfrider said:


> My son has had a habit for years and years of putting his arm out the window of the car an pumping his arm up and down at truck drivers to get them to honk. Well here in Mexico I was told that gesture has something to do with the persons Mother....not a good thing ..lol


The sign that relates to a mother's insult is somehow different, but yes, your son's sign would not be understood and might be taken as some sort of insult, with truck driver not knowing exactly what is means.
Signs are different in Mexico...
For instance; that sign made with the hand extended and going left to right in ones neck, meaning to cut it off, turn it off or kill the operation of something, means nothing in Mexico.


----------



## citlali

A good thing because judging by the number of headless bodies that are found some people are pretty good at cutting heads off.


----------



## ojosazules11

*Thanks, GaryJ!*



GARYJ65 said:


> A giraffe can go without water longer than a camel.


After a long, stressful day I read GaryJ's response to thread drift, and it made me laugh right out loud! Best stress beater there is.

By the way, is it true? About giraffes being able to go without water longer than a camel?

And I LOVE camping - oh, that's a different drifting thread...


----------



## GARYJ65

ojosazules11 said:


> After a long, stressful day I read GaryJ's response to thread drift, and it made me laugh right out loud! Best stress beater there is. By the way, is it true? About giraffes being able to go without water longer than a camel? And I LOVE camping - oh, that's a different drifting thread...


I'm glad that you had a good laugh!
And yes, giraffes can go without water a looong way, as long as they eat their leaves
I love camping, but I very seldom do it


----------



## lagoloo

Things not advisable in Mexico, for females: Avoid solid eye contact with strange males. They can take that as a signal you didn't intend.

On camping thread wander: My opinion of camping is that it is re-creating a situation which our ancestors worked hard to eliminate.
Gimme a comfortable bed, a real stove and solid walls to keep out the predators. Oh, and I want my meat already cut up and ready to go.


----------



## Dephender

I've heard some say that it is not recommended to discuss the Malisha in public as well.


----------



## Isla Verde

Dephender said:


> I've heard some say that it is not recommended to discuss the Malisha in public as well.


What on earth is the Malisha?


----------



## Dephender

Isla Verde said:


> What on earth is the Malisha?


Theyve described them a some sort of gang which, if the discription is correct, I have seen riding on the back of trucks with the bottom half of their face covered. What throws me off is the residents call them a gang yet have never said anything against them. It's as if they are supposed to be a "good" gang.


----------



## GARYJ65

Dephender said:


> Theyve described them a some sort of gang which, if the discription is correct, I have seen riding on the back of trucks with the bottom half of their face covered. What throws me off is the residents call them a gang yet have never said anything against them. It's as if they are supposed to be a "good" gang.


Where do you live? I have never heard or seen a malisha thing in Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde

Dephender said:


> Theyve described them a some sort of gang which, if the discription is correct, I have seen riding on the back of trucks with the bottom half of their face covered. What throws me off is the residents call them a gang yet have never said anything against them. It's as if they are supposed to be a "good" gang.


Could "Malisha" be a misspelling of "Militia"? It's an odd word since the sound represented by "sh" is not part of the Spanish alphabet. Where are you living in Mexico? It could be a local phenomenon. No doubt your neighbors won't say anything against them for fear of retaliation. In Mexico City, so-called "anarquistas", with the lower halves of their faces covered, often show up at political demonstrations and marches and engage in violent acts like stone-throwing and destruction of private and public property to bolster their "revolutionary" credentials (and get publicity).


----------



## Dephender

Isla Verde said:


> Could "Malisha" be a misspelling of "Militia"? It's an odd word since the sound represented by "sh" is not part of the Spanish alphabet. Where are you living in Mexico? It could be a local phenomenon. No doubt your neighbors won't say anything against them for fear of retaliation. In Mexico City, so-called "anarquistas", with the lower halves of their faces covered, often show up at political demonstrations and marches and engage in violent acts like stone-throwing and destruction of private and public property to bolster their "revolutionary" credentials (and get publicity).


You may be right. All that confused me is they say not to mention them but most who have make it like they are here for good reasons. that's what I don't get. But I have more of a chance of being mssinformed in this case as I've only heard it from a few people. Thank you for your correction. (no sarcasm intended)


----------



## Dephender

GARYJ65 said:


> Where do you live? I have never heard or seen a malisha thing in Mexico


Ive seen them a few times near downtown nogales, sonora. But It would be best to still consider this as tourist info.


----------



## Isla Verde

Dephender said:


> Ive seen them a few times near downtown nogales, sonora. But It would be best to still consider this as tourist info.


So you've seen them in Nogales, have you? I would guess that "Malisha" is Spanglish for "Militia". They do speak a different variety of Spanish on the border, don't they?


----------



## Dephender

Isla Verde said:


> So you've seen them in Nogales, have you? I would guess that "Malisha" is Spanglish for "Militia". They do speak a different variety of Spanish on the border, don't they?


That is true. My apologies for the incorrect spelling.


----------



## Isla Verde

Dephender said:


> That is true. My apologies for the incorrect spelling.


No need to apologize. "Malisha" is probably the way these guys spell the word themselves.


----------



## GARYJ65

We don't say militia, I mean "milicia"
You may hear people address militaries as 
SARDOS
MILITARES
SOLDADOS


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> We don't say militia, I mean "milicia"
> You may hear people address militaries as
> SARDOS
> MILITARES
> SOLDADOS


"Sardos" is a new word for me. These guys mentioned by Dephender are probably more like a pseudo-militia or vigilantes.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> "Sardos" is a new word for me. These guys mentioned by Dephender are probably more like a pseudo-militia or vigilantes.


Policia comunitaria would be for "vigilantes" ,we don't call them vigilantes
The others, pseudo militia, we would call them rebeldes, paramilitares
If they are drug related groups, we use the generic term NARCOS


----------



## surfrider

I have seen them and also seen people almost accept them but I see also that they keep clear of them. I have heard the name but I do not remember which spelling is correct. They are scary looking to me but I never saw them do any thing that would be a threat to others. I think that they are only in some parts of Mexico not all over and not in big towns.


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Policia comunitaria would be for "vigilantes" ,we don't call them vigilantes
> The others, pseudo militia, we would call them rebeldes, paramilitares
> If they are drug related groups, we use the generic term NARCOS


But we do use "vigilantes" in English, a word adopted from Spanish, no doubt.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> But we do use "vigilantes" in English, a word adopted from Spanish, no doubt.


I know it was adopted from Spanish, but in Mexico we don't use that term
as many others used in the US in reference to Mexico, terms and customs

We don't eat taco shells, we don't say no problemo, we don't say vamonos!, we don't call federales to the police, etc, etc


----------



## ojosazules11

My husband is Mexican and he says "Vámonos". If he's really frustrated with his gringa wife who operates on Latin time, he just says, "Yo ya me voy. Vienes conmigo?" At that point I know just to say "Fuimonos!" which I know isn't a Spanish word but I picked it up from my Costa Rican friend who used to say it all the time.


----------



## ojosazules11

GARYJ65 said:


> We don't eat taco shells, we don't say vamonos!, we don't call federales to the police, etc, etc


I've also often heard him refer to "los federales". Could use of this term depend on what part of Mexico a person is in, or the city versus the more rural areas?

He does not eat taco shells, but he can make some mighty fine _tacos dorados_!


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11;2301721
He does not eat taco shells said:


> tacos dorados[/I]!


Tacos dorados are great, but they're rolled up, not folded, as are the so-called tacos made in places selling so-called Mexican food, whose name will never cross my lips!


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> Tacos dorados are great, but they're rolled up, not folded, as are the so-called tacos made in places selling so-called Mexican food, whose name will never cross my lips!


Yep, those are the ones. I know they are also called flautas in some places. So we have flat tostadas, rolled up tacos dorados, but nothing equivalent to those folded in half hard shells that are found at that "Fast food joint which shall not be named". I wonder who came up with the idea that those were "tacos". 

I also discovered in Tepoztlan that if somebody invites us to come by their house to "hecharnos un taco" it doesn't necessarily mean we'll be eating tacos. They're just inviting us over for a bite to eat. 

But I'm causing the thread to drift. Sorry!


----------



## surfrider

Ya but my mouth is now watering for those Tacos (from that place) cause they are addictive to say the least. Wonder if we opened up a restaurant with "those" Tacos if they would sell? Bet ever ****** in town would be there.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> Ya but my mouth is now watering for those Tacos (from that place) cause they are addictive to say the least. Wonder if we opened up a restaurant with "those" Tacos if they would sell? Bet ever ****** in town would be there.


Some years ago "that place" tried to do business in Mexico, and it was a terrible flop (tee hee). I must confess to having had one of their "tacos" in the States - it was tasteless and greasy and made me sick to my stomach. Never again!


----------



## lagoloo

"That place" used to be across the street from an authentic Mexican place in my old home town in the states. Real Mexican couple serving up yummy food there. Comparable prices. Guess where all the Mexican workers in town lined up to get those greasy wonders? Yup. Sad to say.


----------



## Isla Verde

lagoloo said:


> "That place" used to be across the street from an authentic Mexican place in my old home town in the states. Real Mexican couple serving up yummy food there. Comparable prices. Guess where all the Mexican workers in town lined up to get those greasy wonders? Yup. Sad to say.


Perhaps it was an example of Malinchismo, the tendency of Mexicans to think that everything foreign is better than anything Mexican, though this example really surprises me.


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> We don't eat taco shells, we don't say no problemo, we don't say vamonos!, we don't call federales to the police, etc, etc


I know Mexicans who say "vámonos". And what about that classic Mexican film, "Vámonos con Pancho Villa"? I agree about Mexicans not eating taco shells or nor saying the awful Spanglish phrase "no problemo". I have no opinion about calling the police "federales".


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> I know Mexicans who say "vámonos". And what about that classic Mexican film, "Vámonos con Pancho Villa"? I agree about Mexicans not eating taco shells or nor saying the awful Spanglish phrase "no problemo". I have no opinion about calling the police "federales".


Many "Spanish according to gringos" words we dont really use (never)
Neither we celebrate 5 de Mayo as our main national date, or yell 5 de Mayo!


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Many "Spanish according to gringos" words we dont really use (never)
> Neither we celebrate 5 de Mayo as our main national date, or yell 5 de Mayo!


But I don't think that "vámonos" is one of those words. I'm sure that no one on this Forum thinks that Cinco de Mayo is Mexico's Independence Day. I have read that this emphasis on the Cinco de Mayo holiday among Mexican communities in the US was started by Mexican emigrants to the States who were from Puebla.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> But I don't think that "vámonos" is one of those words. I'm sure that no one on this Forum thinks that Cinco de Mayo is Mexico's Independence Day. That was started by Mexican emigrants to the States who were from Puebla who promoted that idea.


Super ignorants then,
And whoever bought that idea without reading or asking a bit more


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Super ignorants then,
> And whoever bought that idea without reading or asking a bit more


If you were an American in the US and met people from Mexico who told you how important Cinco de Mayo was in their country, why wouldn't you believe them?


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> If you were an American in the US and met people from Mexico who told you how important Cinco de Mayo was in their country, why wouldn't you believe them?


I would not, just as I don't believe anything just because someone says so
Besides, there were always booms and historians
It's just like fishermen, you should never believe how big was that fish they caught


----------



## GARYJ65

GARYJ65 said:


> I would not, just as I don't believe anything just because someone says so Besides, there were always booms and historians It's just like fishermen, you should never believe how big was that fish they caught


Books


----------



## ojosazules11

If you are a Mexican from Queretaro, Cinco de Mayo may not be important to you. If you are a Mexican from Puebla, it is important (my daughter-in-law is _Poblana_ and she and my step-son live there - it is a very celebrated holiday there, from what I can tell). If immigrants from Puebla carry on that tradition in the US, and other Mexican immigrants longing for all things Mexican join in, and then it becomes known in the broader US society as a Mexican holiday or celebration, at least in areas with larger Mexican concentrations, I don't think this constitutes ignorance. 

I agree that there are many things considered "Mexican" in the US which really are Mexican-American traditions. Perhaps they were authentic customs/foods/words/celebrations traditional to a specific region in Mexico when first brought to the US, and over time the tradition evolved in one direction in the US and another direction in the place of origin. I do not think this is a reason to take offense.

I take great offense at the many negative stereotypes of Mexicans in the US which have nothing to do with reality, but with racism and cultural chauvinism. The Mexican with a sombrero sleeping under a cactus - implying a laziness which is far from the reality I've experienced of a very hard-working people. There are many more which make my blood pressure go sky high when I hear them - and I don't let them pass. 

I just smile when I hear "No problemo" (beats grinding my teeth, saves on dental bills), I think it is perfectly correct when I hear "Vámonos" as this is a correct Spanish word, and I certainly don't think of "that" fast food joint when I hear the word taco.


----------



## GARYJ65

ojosazules11 said:


> If you are a Mexican from Queretaro, Cinco de Mayo may not be important to you. If you are a Mexican from Puebla, it is important (my daughter-in-law is _Poblana_ and she and my step-son live there - it is a very celebrated holiday there, from what I can tell). If immigrants from Puebla carry on that tradition in the US, and other Mexican immigrants longing for all things Mexican join in, and then it becomes known in the broader US society as a Mexican holiday or celebration, at least in areas with larger Mexican concentrations, I don't think this constitutes ignorance.
> 
> I agree that there are many things considered "Mexican" in the US which really are Mexican-American traditions. Perhaps they were authentic customs/foods/words/celebrations traditional to a specific region in Mexico when first brought to the US, and over time the tradition evolved in one direction in the US and another direction in the place of origin. I do not think this is a reason to take offense.
> 
> I take great offense at the many negative stereotypes of Mexicans in the US which have nothing to do with reality, but with racism and cultural chauvinism. The Mexican with a sombrero sleeping under a cactus - implying a laziness which is far from the reality I've experienced of a very hard-working people. There are many more which make my blood pressure go sky high when I hear them - and I don't let them pass.
> 
> I just smile when I hear "No problemo" (beats grinding my teeth, saves on dental bills), I think it is perfectly correct when I hear "Vámonos" as this is a correct Spanish word, and I certainly don't think of "that" fast food joint when I hear the word taco.


I'm a Mexican from Mexico City, living in Queretaro, my great grand mother came from Italy and settled in Puebla, my grand father was born in Puebla and I still have relatives there, also, I love Puebla's food! 
5 de Mayo battle was in 1862, I cannot believe that news did not get to the US then to let them know that is not our main celebration. Any way, it is as it is.
There is still a lot of ignorance about Mexico in the US, sad, since we are neighbor Countries, then again, being neighbors we have not been able to communicate 
Less than 5% of Mexicans speak English, and I don't even know how many Americans speak Spanish, but I guess it should be a low percentage as well
By the way, you guys got me lost on that fast food place you don't want to mention, which is it??


----------



## Hound Dog

Actually, Cinco de Mayo commemorates the battle of Puebla that took place on that date in 1862 between French invaders coming up from Veracruz to Puebla to engage the Mexican army who prevailed. I believe that the over-the-top-emphasis of Cinco de Mayo as a Mexican holiday was not pushed by Mexican imigrants to the U.S. but by U.S. beer manufacturers and distributors who needed a boost to slow sales in the traditionally poor sales season around early May but just before the sales booms of summer coming up shortly. Here they were restocking their warehouses for summer and they needed to move some merchandise so Cinco de Mayo perfectly fit their marketing strategies. If I am right, that was a pretty remarkable inspiration on someone´s part.


----------



## ojosazules11

GARYJ65 said:


> I'm a Mexican from Mexico City, living in Queretaro, my great grand mother came from Italy and settled in Puebla, my grand father was born in Puebla and I still have relatives there, also, I love Puebla's food!
> 5 de Mayo battle was in 1862, I cannot believe that news did not get to the US then to let them know that is not our main celebration. Any way, it is as it is.
> There is still a lot of ignorance about Mexico in the US, sad, since we are neighbor Countries, then again, being neighbors we have not been able to communicate
> Less than 5% of Mexicans speak English, and I don't even know how many Americans speak Spanish, but I guess it should be a low percentage as well
> By the way, you guys got me lost on that fast food place you don't want to mention, which is it??


Aaahh, the food in Puebla .... I would really have to worry about my cardiovascular status if I lived there, because my willpower is no match for _la cocina poblana_ - I guess I'd have to really step up the exercise! And they don't have the built in cardio workout that I get in Tepoztlan, just by walking the steep cobblestone streets uphill and down.

There is a lot of ignorance in the US about Canada as well, and we do share a language! (Well, except for Quebec.) Here's a great rant on this subject (interestingly enough, in reference to Hound Dog's explanation for Cinco de Mayo in the US, this rant is actually a commercial for a Canadian beer - but it rang true for most Canadians in terms of how it seems many in the US percieve us.) [I'm copying the link to the YouTube video below - not sure if this is how I'm supposed to do this - if not can a moderator correct it please? Thanks.]

That fast food place, the one they advertise with a chihuahua, is Taco Bell. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRI-A3vakVg


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> 5 de Mayo battle was in 1862, I cannot believe that news did not get to the US then to let them know that is not our main celebration. Any way, it is as it is.


Unless Americans studied Mexican history, how on earth would they know anything about the origins and significance of the Cinco de Mayo celebration? How many Mexicans study any history but Mexican history while they are in elementary and high school?


----------



## HolyMole

RVGRINGO said:


> Most older folks are offended by being called dude. There are special ranches in Arizona for dudes and they are called Dude Ranches. They specialize in vacations for city folk willing to go on a cattle drive with six cows, a chuckwagon and baked beans from Walmart. Most fall off the old nags at regular intervals.


Sorry I'm late to this thread, but I couldn't resist. 
I get offended when called "Dude"....especially by someone wearing his ball cap backwards. Or even worse, wearing it sideways.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Unless Americans studied Mexican history, how on earth would they know anything about the origins and significance of the Cinco de Mayo celebration? How many Mexicans study any history but Mexican history while they are in elementary and high school?


What can I say now?

But let me tell you something, while not most Mexicans study history, or anything for that matter, there are quite a few that not only study Mexican history, but universal history, including of course American
I am not familiar with American study programs, but they have an opportunity there too


----------



## ojosazules11

GaryJ, you'll be happy to hear that in Toronto the big Mexican celebration is El Grito - here it's held on a Saturday closest to Sept 16. It's sponsored by the Mexican Consulate in Toronto and held in the main municipal square in downtown Toronto. They also promote a Day of the Dead cultural festival, Mexican cinema during TIFF (Toronto International Film Festival), and various other things to promote Mexican culture. I don't know if the consulate has ever promoted a Cinco de Mayo celebration. I'll pay attention next year.


----------



## conorkilleen

GARYJ65 said:


> Another one: Mexican flag: we treat it with the outmost respect; we never think about using it in handkerchieves, napkins, underwear, etc. We do not make jokes about it.



Ummm...ok. I guess you have ever been to a soccer game at Estadio Azteca. I have seen the MX flag used as all of the above you mentioned and more...so much more. Just check out the front page of the newspaper whenever Mexico wins a game...you will see the MX flag painted on some gumbas fat gut as he wears a MX flag bathrobe.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


conorkilleen said:



Ummm...ok. I guess you have ever been to a soccer game at Estadio Azteca. I have seen the MX flag used as all of the above you mentioned and more...so much more. Just check out the front page of the newspaper whenever Mexico wins a game...you will see the MX flag painted on some gumbas fat gut as he wears a MX flag bathrobe.

Click to expand...

_What is worse; disrespecting the Mexican or any natonal flag or disrespecting "...some gumbas (sic) fat guy as he wears a MX flag bathrobe."? Does a fat gut covered by a bathrobe simulating a flag of any political entity render another human being sub-human and worthy of slaughter? As I remember, here in Mexico and all over the planet, millions have been slaughtered as morons defended the honor of their partisan flags but few have been slaughtered to defend the honor of a fat gut. 

Straighten out your moral compass.


----------



## sparks

Don't be size sensitive now Dog


----------



## tochtitlan23

Gosh - thinking about the exchange of money - suppose illness can be acquired through the exchange of money - however, most viruses and bacteria need more that a metal coin or paper to live....


----------



## tochtitlan23

Not sure - only been here in San Miguel de Allende for a few months but it seems they celebrate a holiday every week - don't pay much attention to these sort of things (online student) - my dentist told me that they even celebrate Halloween - Cinco de Mayo was when Mexico won their independence from Spain in the 1800,s - one would think that it is an important date for all of Mexico - same as the 4th of July in the US -


----------



## Detailman

tochtitlan23 said:


> Not sure - only been here in San Miguel de Allende for a few months but it seems they celebrate a holiday every week - don't pay much attention to these sort of things (online student) - my dentist told me that they even celebrate Halloween - Cinco de Mayo was when Mexico won their independence from Spain in the 1800,s - one would think that it is an important date for all of Mexico - same as the 4th of July in the US -


Halloween and Day of the Dead have much in common as do similar festivals held throughout the world. Much of this goes back to ancient Celtic ceromonies that many scholars have written about.

The Encyclopedia Americana says: “Elements of the customs connected with Halloween can be traced to a Druid [ancient Celtic priesthood] ceremony in pre-Christian times. The Celts had festivals for two major gods—a sun god and a god of the dead*.*.*.*, whose festival was held on November*1, the beginning of the Celtic New Year. The festival of the dead was gradually incorporated into Christian ritual.”

Many of today's religious rituals were incorporated in the centuries following the start of Christianity in the first century, specifically in the centuries following, as pagans philosophies were blended with early Christian teachings.

THREAD DRIFT!:focus:


----------



## GARYJ65

tochtitlan23 said:


> Not sure - only been here in San Miguel de Allende for a few months but it seems they celebrate a holiday every week - don't pay much attention to these sort of things (online student) - my dentist told me that they even celebrate Halloween - Cinco de Mayo was when Mexico won their independence from Spain in the 1800,s - one would think that it is an important date for all of Mexico - same as the 4th of July in the US -


Mexican Independence was in 1810, we celebrated de bicentenary in 2010, 5 de Mayo battle was held in 1862, not the same thing by far
Equal to American 4th of July, is our 16 de Septiembre, 1810


----------



## GARYJ65

Detailman said:


> Halloween and Day of the Dead have much in common as do similar festivals held throughout the world. Much of this goes back to ancient Celtic ceromonies that many scholars have written about. The Encyclopedia Americana says: &#147;Elements of the customs connected with Halloween can be traced to a Druid [ancient Celtic priesthood] ceremony in pre-Christian times. The Celts had festivals for two major gods&#151;a sun god and a god of the dead*.*.*.*, whose festival was held on November*1, the beginning of the Celtic New Year. The festival of the dead was gradually incorporated into Christian ritual.&#148;


And dia de los muertos has its origin in Prehispanic America, when Spanish colonization, they brought dia de todos los santos, a Catholic tradition and it amalgamated with dia de los muertos tradition


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Mexican Independence was in 1810, we celebrated de bicentenary in 2010, 5 de Mayo battle was held in 1862, not the same thing by far
> Equal to American 4th of July, is our 16 de Septiembre, 1810


Thanks for clearing that up, Gary. Why oh why do people still think that Cinco de May = July 4?


----------



## ojosazules11

tochtitlan23 said:


> Gosh - thinking about the exchange of money - suppose illness can be acquired through the exchange of money - however, most viruses and bacteria need more that a metal coin or paper to live....


Bacteria and viruses can actually survive a long time on inanimate objects, including metal and paper. Depending on the organism they can live hours, days and up to several months. And those alcohol based hand sanitizers actually do kill many pathogens on our hands- worth using if you don't have soap and water handy. I'm not an anti microbial fanatic- I know our bodies host a whole lot of healthy beneficial microorganisms, and over-sanitizing our homes is possibly linked to increases in allergies and autoimmune disease. I avoid antibacterial soap as it may lead to increased antibiotic resistance of common bacteria. However good hand washing with plain old fashioned soap and water really does reduce disease, and coins & money (and door knobs/handles) certainly can harbour many bacteria & viruses, including the nastier varieties.

_This public health message is brought to you by ..._


----------



## tochtitlan23

Thanks for informing me of this - Mexico has a lot more history, it seems, than the US. I remember studying about the revolution (1910) that I found very interesting.


----------



## tochtitlan23

The little ******s are getting stronger all of the time.


----------



## tochtitlan23

What was the battle of Cinco de Mayo about, then....


----------



## tochtitlan23

bugs


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> What was the battle of Cinco de Mayo about, then....


Here you go: Cinco de Mayo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## surfrider

There are many celebrations in Mexico, for Saints as well as holidays. As I have traveled around it seems that the towns that are older have more celebrations but maybe that is not correct. Many towns have pageants and parades - In Patzcuaro it seemed like every other week there was some sort of performance of school children. It does seem to add to the community a unity of the people.


----------



## GARYJ65

*Example*

McLaren comete error con bandera mexicana | Imagen Radio 90.5
This is a good example of how to make Mexicans angry as hell
read the comments to the note


----------



## tochtitlan23

What a shame - not all Americans are that disrespectful - living here in SMA I try to be very careful within the context of the language, because my Spanish language skills are not very good.


----------



## Isla Verde

tochtitlan23 said:


> What a shame - not all Americans are that disrespectful - living here in SMA I try to be very careful within the context of the language, because my Spanish language skills are not very good.


In my experience, if Mexicans know you are trying to be respectful of their language and customs, they will give you a lot of latitude when you commit faux pas. Words like "gracias, muy amable" and "disculpe", along with a pleasant smile, can go a long way to making compensation for any mistakes you may make.


----------



## tochtitlan23

In SMA Starbucks is my usual destination, there are other cafes - sort of get set in routines - so I have become - across the counter friendly with those that work there - and I always order the same - espresso doble - at first i ordered doble espresso, which i suppose is incorrect - one of the girls, though always asks me if I would like a "doble espresso" - a polite gesture on her part and I always think that it is polite to ask the meaning of a word in Spanish.


----------

